# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  [ دفتـر النكتًَ ] ~

## أموله

*


السـلإم عليكمً ورحمةِ اللهِ وبركإته . ، 

كيفِ حالكمً اعضإء النإصرِه الحلوينً .. ؟ 

عسإكمً بخـيرِ وصحهِ وسلإمهِ .. 

اوِل شي صبحكمُ | مسإكم .. اللهِ بالخير 

اليومِ عفـرِ وانيً احوسسسً ..  شفتِ فكرهِ وعجبتنيً ...~

اولِ شي خلِ اعلمكمُ بعض فوائدِ الضحكِ* *


الضحك يؤدي إلى تحسن عمل نظام المناعة في الجسم وذلك عن طريق زيادة إنتاج خلايا تسمى (T-cells) و التي هي مسؤولة عن مقاومة العدوى و تحفز الجسم على الشفاء السريع من الأمراض.



* إن الضحك يقوم بتخفيض نسبة الكوليسترول في جسمك، وهو هرمون يسبب الضغط و يؤدي إلى خفض قدرة جهاز المناعة في الجسم. 



* إن عملية الضحك تحفز الجسم على إنتاج (endorphins) وهو مسكن الألم الطبيعي الذي ينتجه الجسم، الأمر الذي يساعد في التخفيف من حدة الألم وكذلك يساعد في تحسين المزاج بشكل عام. 



*[تبين أيضا أن بعد الانتهاء من الضحك فإن ضغط الدم وسرعة نبضات القلب تنخفض بشكل ملموس، كذلك فإن الضحك يساعد في التخفيف من توتر العضلات. 



* الضحك والمرح يساعد في إيجاد علاقة زوجية اكثر استقرارا و راحة لان الضحك يساهم في نزع فتيل التوتر في العلاقات، كما أنه يفتح طرق الاتصال و يوجد المشاركة بين الأزواج. 



* الضحك يخفف من وطأة أعباء الحياة على كاهلك ويؤدي إلى التخفيف من نزعتك نحو الكمال و يزيد من قدرتك على التكيف مع المتغيرات المحيطة بك

ويالله عسإ ايامنإ كلها ضحكِ <~ ويش ورانا 
 ولاكنُ ..~

في بعضِ الإيإم تصـير نفسيتنا والعيإذ بالله زفت <  زييً يعني :p

فنكككِلم الكلِ من طرفِ خشمنإ ..  

فححبيتً نسويً موضوعِ قمممـيل تحتِ عنوإن 

[ دفتـرِ النكت ] ..~

1 - الليً حاس نفسيتهِ زفتِ وطفشإن لايكلمُ النإس ويجيً الموضوعِ ينكتُ ويحطِ نكت 
2-  الليً بيحطِ نكت ويتف‘ـاعل لهِ تقييم < اغرائات ~


3-   الليً يجيً الموضوعِ يشإركنإ بنكتهِ بسيطِه .. مو بسِ شكرِ ويروحً .. 



4- ممنوِع وضعِ النكت المخلِه بالاداب الاسلاميً .. وسيتمُ حذف الردِ ~> وردِه مابتقصرِ معانا ادري

5- هذا الموضوعِ مخصص للنكت فقط 

6- وبعدِ ماعرفنإ فوائد الضحكِ لاتبخلِ علينإ بنكتهِ حتى لو كإنت بايخه .. 

وهيإ الآن انطططـلقوإ ..~


محشش شاف جدته توها مغسله شعرها من الحناء،قالها:هاه شفتي اخرة التسدح بالسطوح هذا هو راسك صدى
*

----------

ليلاس (06-21-2011), 

شذى الزهراء (07-30-2011)

----------


## ليلاس

*هلآ في أمووول القمر ..

مو غريب عنك هيك موآآضيع كششووخية ..

الفكرة مررة نآآيس ..

و النكتة ححححلوة وآآآيد ..

إححححم ..

][ .. في إثنين يلعبوا كورهـ وآحد ششآت و الثآني مسسنجر ..][


ششعآر .. روقوا ترى الدنيآ مآ تسسوى نكدر خآطرنآ علششآنهآ ..*

----------

أموله (06-21-2011)

----------


## أموله

*لـيلإس منورِه حبيبتي 
هههههههههه حبيتهإ النكته 
لكِ تقييم .. !

مدرس علوم يشرح لمحششين،يعيش السمك في
الماء..قالوا :يعيش،يعيش،يعيش...
*

----------

ليلاس (06-22-2011), 

التوبي (06-21-2011)

----------


## ليلاس

* هههههههه ..

عجبتني وآآآآيد ..

موضوع يسستآهل الفآيف سستآرز ..

لي بآآآك ..]*

----------


## ليلاس

* محشش رآح و يآ أهله العمرة ..

لمآ وصصلو ..!! الكل يدعي و يقووول ..

أمه قآلت : يآ رب سسآمحني خنت أبو عيآلي ..

أبوه قآل : يآ رب سآمحني خنت أم عيآلي ..

أخته قآلت : يآ رب سآمحني خنت آهلي ..

و المحشش قآل : يآ رب سسآمحني جبت لك هالهيلق ..*

----------

أموله (06-23-2011), 

هدوء الغرام (07-17-2011)

----------


## ليلاس

*محشش يرمي حكمة يقوول ..

مو كل من قآل يعزك طلع يعزك ..

المذيع يقوول كل يووم "" أعزآئي المششآهدين ..و هو مآ يعز آحححد ..*

----------

أموله (06-23-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

هذا محشش قاعد يسبح 


قال لمرته : جيبي لي الشامبو 


قالت له: يمك في الرف 


قال لها : الي في الرف للشعر الجاف 


وانا شعري فيه مويا ياخبله  :nuts:  


تسلمي امولــــــــــــــه

----------

أموله (07-01-2011), 

هدوء الغرام (07-17-2011)

----------


## أموله

ننملةَ حآشره صرصور ومييته ضحك
لانها تسأله =\ ايششششش اسمك
يقولها \ صنصون صنصون

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

محشش راح ياخذ نتيجته طلع راسب
رجع البيت قال لأمه: طول السنه قاعده تلعبي واخر يومين تجي تدعي لي

----------


## زهرة الريف

- محشش شاف عجوز في ليل قعد يضحك عليه !!! قالته :يامحشش !وقعدت تضحك عليه !!! قالها أنا بكره رح أفيق ! أنتي ليش بكره بتصغري! :weird:  

- محشش جاه ولد سماه يبه !! على اسم ابوه!

- محشش راح أعزي صديقه في موت ابوه . قاله مافي أمل يرجع ابوك ؟!!

- في أثنين محششين يسوا فلافل ! واحد احط الفلافل بره مقله ! وأثاني يسوا تش! :huh:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
مرحبآ


موضوع طريف ويوسسسـ ع الصدر 

ونكتكم مرره ح ـليووهـ

في محشش راح لبقالة قال لصاحبها عندك سكر؟ قال راعي البقالة:اي قاله المحشش:الله يشفيك

محشش قالو له :وش رأيك في الزواج المبكر؟ قال يعني الساعه كم؟؟؟!!

محشش سمع ان الشيطان شاطر راح يدرس معاه 




آتمنى تـ ع ـجبكم نكتي

كل الشكر لكِ آموووله

ودي~





*

----------


## أموله

*مـنورين حبايبي .. ولكم تقييم

**محشش قالوا له في الصين كل دقيقه ينولد واحد
قال العن ابو التطور مهوب حنا كل 9 أشهر!! 


محشش يقول لمحشش عيني حمره وش اسوي؟؟؟؟
قاله:اذا صارت خضرا امش
*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*اختراع محشش للتخلص من النمل 
!!
( أخلط قطع رخام صغيرة مع فلفل 
أسود وسكر )*
*يأتي النمل ليأكل السكر*
*فيعطس من رائحة 
الفلفل*
*فيرتطم رأسه بالرخام فيموت
..............
محشش يدعي ربه 15 سنه يرزقه ولد اخر شي نزل عليه ملاك قاله يالحبيب تزوج
..............
محششين بالحج وهم يطوفون بالحرم اذن العشاء طلعوا يدورون مسجد
.............
محشش جالس يتمحرش في زوجته ويدور معاها مشكلة ؟!!*
*
دخل البيت وقال لـ زوجتة : وين الغبار
اللي كان فوووق الطاااااولة ؟؟؟*
*
قالت له : مسحته .. وش تبي فية ؟؟؟*
*
قال : كنت كاتب فية رقم جوال !!!!!*
*
كبير يامحشش 
والله حتى مشاكلكم غيرررررررر
ههههههههههه
*

----------

